# How do you attract wildlife to your garden? (GCSE Research)



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,

for my RM GCSE I am designing and making a product that will attract wildlife to your garden - most likely an anti squirrel bird feeder. Please could you answer the following questions about attracting wildlife to your garden?


Please state your gender (M/F), and age (>18, 18-25, 26-40, 40-55, 55-65, 65+)

1. Do you currently attempt to attract wildlife to your garden?

2. If yes, what method do you use?

3. Would you be interested in purchasing another product?

4. If no, would you concider buying a product that does attract wildlife to your garden?

5. How much (per item) would you be willing to spend?

6. Which of the following animals [do you/would you like to] attract (you may choose more than one answer)?
Birds/Fish/Hedgehogs/Foxes/Snakes/Butterflies

7. Do you currently find squirrels a pest in your garden, and why?

8. If you were to buy a product, would you like it to:
a) Look natural
b) Be modern/stylish
c) Have elements of both (a) and (b)


Thank you very much for your time,

Harry


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Please state your gender : Male, and age: 22

1. Do you currently attempt to attract wildlife to your garden? yeah, we have a hedgehog atm, along with bird feeders/bath, small trays of water in the back yard hidden around

2. If yes, what method do you use? pond, shrubby areas, long grassy area and plenty of food/hiding places

3. Would you be interested in purchasing another product? maybe

4. If no, would you concider buying a product that does attract wildlife to your garden? n/a

5. How much (per item) would you be willing to spend? £10-20

6. Which of the following animals [do you/would you like to] attract (you may choose more than one answer)?
hedgehogs and snakes, 

7. Do you currently find squirrels a pest in your garden, and why? no, never had one in my garden

8. If you were to buy a product, would you like it to:
a) Look natural
b) Be modern/stylish
c) Have elements of both (a) and (b) <<<<<<-------


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

gender F, age 33

1. Do you currently attempt to attract wildlife to your garden? y

2. If yes, what method do you use?

scented flowers, colourful, year round flowers and shrubs that attract insects, which attract nearly everything
muddy/wet patches
rocks and bits of flat metal
fruiting shrubs

3. Would you be interested in purchasing another product? y

4. If no, would you concider buying a product that does attract wildlife to your garden?

5. How much (per item) would you be willing to spend? it would depend on the item

6. Which of the following animals [do you/would you like to] attract (you may choose more than one answer)?
Birds/Fish/Hedgehogs/Foxes/Snakes/Butterflies all

7. Do you currently find squirrels a pest in your garden, and why? no, i do not live in an area that squirrels thrive in

8. If you were to buy a product, would you like it to:
a) Look natural 
b) Be modern/stylish
c) Have elements of both (a) and (b)

i dont think how it looks would matter to me as long as it worked well


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Please state your gender Female, aged 29

1. Do you currently attempt to attract wildlife to your garden?Yes

2. If yes, what method do you use?Bird feeders, bird bath, lots of trees/shrubs, insect/butterfly/bee attracting plants ( according to seed packet!)

3. Would you be interested in purchasing another product?Yes

4. If no, would you concider buying a product that does attract wildlife to your garden?

5. How much (per item) would you be willing to spend?

6. Which of the following animals [do you/would you like to] attract (you may choose more than one answer)?
Birds/Frogs/Hedgehogs/Snakes/Butterflies/Bees/Insects

7. Do you currently find squirrels a pest in your garden, and why?No - we get a few and have lots in our area but they aren't what I would consider a "pest"

8. If you were to buy a product, would you like it to:
a) Look natural
b) Be modern/stylish
c) Have elements of both (a) and (b)


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Please state your gender : Male ; 20

1. Do you currently attempt to attract wildlife to your garden? Yupppp

2. If yes, what method do you use? Let the garden over grow, have fruit trees in the garden and also have a bird feeder. 

3. Would you be interested in purchasing another product? Yeah, when i finally get my own home i want to get a pond. 
 
4. If no, would you concider buying a product that does attract wildlife to your garden? N/A

5. How much (per item) would you be willing to spend? £50-£60.. that's for the landscaping for a waterfall, as well as a pump & what not and also the pond its self...! 
 
6. Which of the following animals [do you/would you like to] attract (you may choose more than one answer)?
Birds/Fish/Hedgehogs/Foxes/Snakes/Butterflies

I like & want to attract; Newts, Frogs, Hedgehogs, Foxes, Butterflies, Moths, Ants, Birds... all animals really. : victory:

7. Do you currently find squirrels a pest in your garden, and why? No, i like them beeing there, seeing them in the garden is some what rewarding.

8. If you were to buy a product, would you like it to:
a) Look natural
b) Be modern/stylish
c) Have elements of both (a) and (b) - C


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

many thanks to everyone whos answered this!

Harry


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Hi,
> Hello!
> for my RM GCSE I am designing and making a product that will attract wildlife to your garden - most likely an anti squirrel bird feeder. Please could you answer the following questions about attracting wildlife to your garden?
> Good Job!
> ...



Good Luck!!!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

F 26-40

1. Do you currently attempt to attract wildlife to your garden? Yes

2. If yes, what method do you use? Gardening for wildlife 

3. Would you be interested in purchasing another product? Not at the moment

4. If no, would you concider buying a product that does attract wildlife to your garden? Possibly

5. How much (per item) would you be willing to spend? This entirely depends on the item but I'd probably go up to £30

6. Which of the following animals [do you/would you like to] attract (you may choose more than one answer)?
Birds/Fish/Hedgehogs/Foxes/Snakes/Butterflies

Birds and Butterflies

7. Do you currently find squirrels a pest in your garden, and why? No, squirrels would be welcome (we have reds around here)

8. If you were to buy a product, would you like it to:
a) Look natural
b) Be modern/stylish
c) Have elements of both (a) and (b)

C - my first prirority is something that is easy to keep clean though.


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know how much help this will be to you as I can't answer your questionnaire due to currently living in a top floor tenemant block and I think my view is going to go against what you want to hear. However, back at my parent's home, we do make an effort to encourage wildlife in the garden, they get many types of birds, including a woodpecker that will feed off the fat balls and there is also a squirrel that visit the bird table.

I was just wondering why you were wanting to make an anti-squirrel bird feeder? In my experience there are many of these types of bird feeders on the market. Whilst I realise in areas with grey squirrels, they are seen as pests, have you considered making a squirrel friendly, feeder for the few areas still desperately trying to keep their red squirrel populations thriving? Or prehaps one that would stop larger heavier grey squirrels but allow lighter reds to feed. I also feel a lot of the feeders designed to keep squirrels at bay also stop some of the more exciting larger birds from using them as well. We certainly wouldn't have our woodpecker if we had anti-squirrel feeders.


----------



## ashmellor (Apr 5, 2008)

I did this for my RM project too 

try to make something different, i made a bird feeder gable from beaten aluminium sheeting, rivetted together. 2 years later and its still in the garden


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

I meant to ask in my post, it's been a long time since GCSEs for me, what subject is RM?


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

RM is resistant materials/Design technology.

The basic design for the feeder is a feeder with a metal covering that slides down when something, such as a squirrel, approaches from above (it would be hanging). The cover goes down on a spring, so it can be set so that red squirrels can reach the food, but not heavier greys.

Thanks for all the feedback - I will post pictures of the design once we've started construction.


----------

